# Spaying Heifers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Protection and gain....for market girls.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/cattle/beef/spaying-heifers-gives-flexibility_277-ar46979


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Normally this would be a given, but with the high price of good bred heifers i think i'll rent some bulls.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I did not know a heifer could be spayed so easily. I doubt I could get one spayed for $9 though.

We cut the bull calves because they gain better and are easier to handle. It does not bother me if a heifer gets frisky.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of spaying heifers, but I just use MGA to suppress the estrous cycle. That way I can decide if I want to keep a few extra girls as they are going on the truck. I tend to make last minute decisions like that...

It is an interesting practice that I know more finishers are looking into, but then again, it's another trip thru the squeeze chute.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I can think of another use. Such a reasonable cost as well.


----------

